
Show HN: Voiceplace – want multiple convos at the same time in video calls? - thereddking
https://joinvoiceplace.com
======
thereddking
One of the biggest frustrations with online voice calls is that only one
person can talk at a time. In a conference setting, that is fine, however when
you want conversations to be spontaneous there is no good solution on the
market.

Still exploring the concept :) Feedback greatly appreciated!
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/voiceplace](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/voiceplace)

